# skate. or die



## wishface (Apr 12, 2008)

Has anyone played this? It's far to bloody hard!

I loved the TH games before they decided to make them shit, but this is so unbelievably difficult there's little to enjoy. The guy seems to fall over at the slightest thing. The game continually puts people right in front of yuou during challenges (which doesn't help at all) and then treats you to a long winded bail scene. You also seem to lack any speed whatsoever, despite mashing your foot on the ground. THis makes doing any kind of combo all but impossible, which leads to even more falling over. 

Why the fuck do video games have to be made so difficult? Who are these fuckwits that playtest games and why do the designers think that listening to these people whose skills are so unrepresentative of the average video game player (not some nerd who plays games for a living) is the way to design a game? I play for fun fucknuts, not to end up trying to complete the same objective over and over for half an hour!


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 12, 2008)

when did you last skate 4real?


----------



## wishface (Apr 12, 2008)

i don't skate for real.


----------



## Herbsman. (Apr 12, 2008)

wishface said:


> Has anyone played this? It's far to bloody hard!
> 
> I loved the TH games before they decided to make them shit, but this is so unbelievably difficult there's little to enjoy. The guy seems to fall over at the slightest thing. The game continually puts people right in front of yuou during challenges (which doesn't help at all) and then treats you to a long winded bail scene. You also seem to lack any speed whatsoever, despite mashing your foot on the ground. THis makes doing any kind of combo all but impossible, which leads to even more falling over.
> 
> Why the fuck do video games have to be made so difficult? Who are these fuckwits that playtest games and why do the designers think that listening to these people whose skills are so unrepresentative of the average video game player (not some nerd who plays games for a living) is the way to design a game? I play for fun fucknuts, not to end up trying to complete the same objective over and over for half an hour!



I played it for the Nintendo NES in 198-something. It was awesome! Frustratingly awesome.


----------



## Herbsman. (Apr 12, 2008)

solution? play the steve cabalero game instead. that never seemed to get popular, but i thought it was awesome, much better to play than the tony hawk games.


btw.... IIRC it was called 'street skater'


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 12, 2008)

wishface said:


> i don't skate for real.



my point being that wot you described is by and large how skating IS.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 12, 2008)

try playing skate on the 360 thats ridiculously hard imo


----------



## Jambooboo (Apr 12, 2008)

Is _Skate Or Die_ not like a really old game, Nes-era IIRC? Is it on the Virtual Console or something?

I can't really remember it myself. I do however remember playing _720°_ on the Spectrum.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 12, 2008)

wishface said:


> Why the fuck do video games have to be made so difficult? Who are these fuckwits that playtest games and why do the designers think that listening to these people whose skills are so unrepresentative of the average video game player (not some nerd who plays games for a living)



i used to test games for EA , we used to test games for bugs , we were not allowed to give any input towards the playability of the games , but only if they didnt work properly , and to be honest i dont like to be refered to be a fuckwit , tell you what tho mate i can give you the details to become a ' fuckwit ' games tester if you like and see if you get through the 4 tests you have to take to even become a fuckwit.


----------



## wishface (Apr 12, 2008)

ruffneck23 said:


> try playing skate on the 360 thats ridiculously hard imo


i am, that's the game in question. 'skate.'


----------



## wishface (Apr 12, 2008)

ruffneck23 said:


> i used to test games for EA , we used to test games for bugs , we were not allowed to give any input towards the playability of the games , but only if they didnt work properly , and to be honest i dont like to be refered to be a fuckwit , tell you what tho mate i can give you the details to become a ' fuckwit ' games tester if you like and see if you get through the 4 tests you have to take to even become a fuckwit.


in what way was i referring to you personally?


----------



## boskysquelch (Apr 12, 2008)

wishface said:


> in what way was i referring to you personally?



you asked "who are these fuckwits etc"...fuckwit



> *Who are these fuckwits that playtest games *and why do the designers think that listening to these people whose skills are so unrepresentative of the average video game player (not some nerd who plays games for a living) is the way to design a game?


----------



## wishface (Apr 12, 2008)

Did I mention his name? No, so fuck off. Looking to be insulted is pathetic.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 12, 2008)

oh dear , once again you show yourself up


----------



## wishface (Apr 13, 2008)

Not at all. You decided to get your knickers in a knot for something that didn't happen. If you want to be insulted that's up to you, but i didn't mention you at all and you yourself said that you didn't test the difficulty of games, only the bugs. So more fool you for getting in a flap.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 13, 2008)

no im just commenting on yet again you making yourself look like a twat on here , which makes me wonder are you really this thick angry young person in real life or just a troll.......

and also if you are going to title a thread about a game make sure you dont title the thread with another games name........

i really want to meet you in RL to see if youre as much as dick as you appear to be on here


----------

